# brown sugar smoked lake trout



## erain (Feb 25, 2008)

hi all, i smoked some white fish and lake trout we caught in canada last weekend. i soaked in a brine of salt, brown sugar, and garlic salt. added additional brown sugar while smoking. whitefish top rack, lakers racks 2 and 3. turned out great!!! i am going to attempt qview for first time. lets see what happens


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 25, 2008)

Those be lookin mighty fine indeed!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 25, 2008)

Can't beat Lakers or whities in the smoke. Nice  job, bet they won't be around for long!


----------



## funh2o (Feb 25, 2008)

Erain, good looking smoke.  I used to do lakers on my old ECB but haven't done any for a few years.  Hoping I can get back into smoking some around June.  

Nice job

Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## desertlites (Feb 25, 2008)

good looking fish & Q-view-sorry all I have is bones so bones to u.


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 25, 2008)

great looking fishes... sure miss being in ontario for those lakers and whitey's...


----------



## twistertail (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, that does look great.  I love lake trout!  We caught a bunch of them in the BWCA and went right back to camp and cooked them over the camp fire, best fish I've ever had.


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 25, 2008)

Uff Da! Dem sure look fine.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I like the brown sugar thing. 
Smoked trout is good eats.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 25, 2008)

erain...that looks great!!


----------



## erain (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks, i got to figure out how to put a larger pic up or like some of you do where you can click on small pic and enlage it to veiw. next time


----------

